# Best Internet Security Suite



## Krish_88 (Jan 15, 2007)

Can anyone tell me which is the best internet security software available in the market
Needed:- Low usage of memory
user friendly


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jan 15, 2007)

*avast! 4 Home Edition*

Avast 4 Home Edition is a free, complete ICSA certified and Secure Computing Magazine awarded antivirus software for home noncommercial use. Avast includes the following components: On Demand Scanner--with skinnable simple interface--just select what do you want to scan in which way and press the Play button; On Access Scanner--special providers to protect the most of available e-mail clients; Instant Messaging--ICQ, Miranda; Network traffic--intrusion detection--lightweight firewall; P2P protection for Kazaa, BitTorrent; Web shield--monitors and filter all HTTP traffic; NNTP Scanner--scans all Usenet Newsgroup traffic and all operations with files on PC; Boot Time Scanner--scans disks in the same way and in the same time as Windows CHKDSK does. True automatic incremental updates are small and fast.

Version 4.7.892 is now finally compatible with Windows Vista RC1 and the "remediations" in Vista Security Center are now functional.


----------



## alok4best (Jan 15, 2007)

Zone Alarm Internet security suite is good.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

*Kaspersky Internet Security 6.*

it consumes around 25-40MB (while browsing it reaches 40MB).

but imo its the BEST Internet Security Suite available now.


----------



## anandk (Jan 15, 2007)

i rate zass7 as the best security suite; 
but u mentioned low mem usg so then kis6.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 15, 2007)

one more vote for *Kaspersky Internet Security 6* ...

for me KIS really rocksss....


----------



## shantanu (Jan 15, 2007)

Quick heal


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 15, 2007)

^^rofl


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 15, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *Kaspersky Internet Security 6.*
> 
> it consumes around 25-40MB (while browsing it reaches 40MB).
> 
> but imo its the BEST Internet Security Suite available now.



One More VOTE KAS....... provides you total control of all the processes.........
Thats cool............
peace
raj


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 15, 2007)

Try this 
CyberDefenderFREE 2.0 - The All-Free Internet Security Suite.
Available here : *www.cyberdefender.com/products.html


Complete internet security suite for free.

(Disclaimer : I havent tried it (Tho I have asked for it in the feb demand thread & will surely try if its given) so I am not going to give opinion but u can try @ ur own risk)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

saurav29 said:
			
		

> One More VOTE KAS....... provides you total control of all the processes.........
> Thats cool............
> peace
> raj


 yup, provides really good security,, even notifies about any Registry Changes.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 15, 2007)

Kaspersky Internet Security 6 is great but it slows down browsing speed that why i am not using it.....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 16, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Kaspersky Internet Security 6 is great but it slows down browsing speed that why i am not using it.....



strange... 

i felt the otherway around... it was the fastest of them all...


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 16, 2007)

go for kaspersky internet security 6 is gud
solid protection against viruses + crackers


----------



## Krish_88 (Jan 16, 2007)

What about Quick Heal, I have heard a lot about it, and has improved immensely, What say?


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 16, 2007)

@Kumarmohit, the software appears to be ad-supported

Arun


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 16, 2007)

I use McAfee, it cost me Rs. 2600 and its quite good. But its a resource hog. I have 768 MB RAM and a AMD Turion processor on my laptop so I manage.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 16, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> @Kumarmohit, the software appears to be ad-supported
> 
> Arun



Did ya try it, If yes, Some Internet [sarcasm]Security[/sarcasm] Suite that is... LOL


----------



## ankur86 (Apr 7, 2009)

i use norton internet security... it is very light on system unlike earlier norton products...
i want to try other suites also like KIS, bit defender etc.. but the problem is only norton runs smooth on my pc... if i install other suite (after uninstalling norton), my pc hangs frequently....
seems like only norton is supoorted on my pc... (i know this is funny.. but its true....)


----------



## mkmkmk (Apr 7, 2009)

Kaspersky Internet Security  +1


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 7, 2009)

why are you guys bumping a two year old thread???


----------



## sam9s (Apr 7, 2009)

idealy I would not be suggesting but since I purchased my Aspire 4730Z notebook it came with Macfee security center and I was really very surprised to see it works wonders, no intrusion is done without the application reporting and the best part is the application knows what to report and what can be blocked automatically (and that is at default settings), I am always on my wifi and without any setting Macfee displays the entire network structure with details of who is trying to intrude. Even if you know the password (WEP) Macfee still let you know that the ip is trying to enter the network and asks you to mark it friend or foe ad future notifications depends on how you mark the intruder....

I would say download the trial version and definately give it a try.....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


sekhar_xxx said:


> why are you guys bumping a two year old thread???



Oops! didnt notice that...lol, anyway now that its bumbed....so be it.....I think the mods should lock the threads which are like not updated/touched for a stipulated amount of time say 1 Year.......


----------



## Annian (Apr 9, 2009)

I already tried Norton and AVG, but your are right the take up to much memory and makes the system slow. I tried to used the bullguard it really work well, why  don't you try that one, and also McAfee. My husband laptop system uses McAfee and it is working good.
Regards Annian from Florida Gulf Coast


----------



## heartripple (Apr 10, 2009)

Kaspersky Internet security 2009 rockss


----------

